# Smoked BBQ Cabbage



## 801driver

OK, this was a weird first for me but thought I would give Smoked Cabbage a try.

Started out with the cabbage cored out sitting on a crummpled foil ring..













IMG_20140820_193220766.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Aug 23, 2014






Filled with a sauteed onion cooked with 4 strips of cut up smoked bacon, about a cup of BBQ sauce with a little of Jeff's Rub mixed in, a little over half stick of butter cubed up on top, salt and pepper all over the top, brushed with the left over bacon drippings.













IMG_20140820_194410316.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Aug 23, 2014






Indirect heat (350 at the rack temp) with a little pecan smoke. Cooked it about an hour and a half to an internal temp of 175.













IMG_20140820_195837136.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Aug 23, 2014






Next time I will go to 180+, it was tasty but needed just a little more to take off the crunch bite. I will also cut the core out deeper, more than 1/2 of the way down for more center filling.













IMG_20140820_223027858.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Aug 23, 2014






Finished Product with the sides pealed down and a wedge missing.  Had to sample it. 













IMG_20140820_223811642.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Aug 23, 2014






In our opinion, this was pretty tasty if you like cooked cabbage, bacon, and BBQ sauce.  highly recommend trying it.  We will again.


----------



## chef jimmyj

That looks good. A few guys have played with smoking cabbage with good results. I need to try it but never remember to get the cabbage when buying meat for a smoke...JJ


----------



## driedstick

That looks great I love cooked cabbage and yours shows some awesomeness


----------



## leah elisheva

How clever and fun! Great to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knifebld

Pretty cool, gonna give this a shot...good idea for a side!


----------



## swoodze

I agree this looks like a good idea that I am going to have to try next time I put something on the smoker. Which I think will actually be tonight when I get off work.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  I have doing cabbage for a few years.  I core mine.  Add SPOG and then fill the cavity with margarine.  Smoke for about 30 minutes with pretty heavy smoke then wrap really well in foil.  I hadn't thought of an IT.  I leave it on the smoker as I am smoking the meat and just give it a roll now and then.  I just cook it until it feels pretty soft.  Sometimes it gets a bit too soft, you like a little crunch.  I think I'll play around with the IT thing.  Good tip.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

801Driver said:


> OK, this was a weird first for me but thought I would give Smoked Cabbage a try.
> 
> Started out with the cabbage cored out sitting on a crummpled foil ring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140820_193220766.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 801driver
> __ Aug 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with a sauteed onion cooked with 4 strips of cut up smoked bacon, about a cup of BBQ sauce with a little of Jeff's Rub mixed in, a little over half stick of butter cubed up on top, salt and pepper all over the top, brushed with the left over bacon drippings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140820_194410316.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 801driver
> __ Aug 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indirect heat (350 at the rack temp) with a little pecan smoke. Cooked it about an hour and a half to an internal temp of 175.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140820_195837136.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 801driver
> __ Aug 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I will go to 180+, it was tasty but needed just a little more to take off the crunch bite. I will also cut the core out deeper, more than 1/2 of the way down for more center filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140820_223027858.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 801driver
> __ Aug 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Product with the sides pealed down and a wedge missing.  Had to sample it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140820_223811642.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 801driver
> __ Aug 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our opinion, this was pretty tasty if you like cooked cabbage, bacon, and BBQ sauce.  highly recommend trying it.  We will again.


oh my word that looks tasty - cabbage is one of my favorite things to cook.  Will be trying your recipe SOON!  I love smoking things you wouldn't think about smoking. Great idea and great post 801DIVER.

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## hitechredneck

I have done this on the grill before, but I only used butter and a couple of beef bouillon cubes.  I like the idea of the onion and BBQ with the smoke.  Have to try it.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## knuckle47

25 years ago my wife and I were using this "fit for life" diet and lost a bunch of weight eating sautéed peppers, onions, cabbage, broccoli etc etc and then in the last 10 minutes stir in a cup of BBQ sauce... Since we loved the BBQ sauce, the vegetables were the side benefit.   The. Cabbage looks and sounds terrific. 

 Going to try this with the next smoke...thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Wonderful looking cabbage! :)


----------



## wasp

Awsome
This will be cooked in Australia very soon
WASP


----------



## krisby1

Try filling it with lightly browned (and drained) sausage and the sauteed onions.  Then follow the remaining instructions.  (I don't use the BBQ sauce or rub.  Just me.)  It's a great side dish and so easy to make.  I core mine out pretty aggressively, just a long as I don't bust through the bottom.

Thanks for the reminder.  Think I'll do a cabbage to go with my caveman beef ribs tomorrow.


----------



## backburnner

Great idea the cabbage

  Getting ready to smoke some ribs, and you know i'm off to get some cabbage to go with it and some corn.

Made about 1lb and half of fat back salt pork  might try some instead of the  bacon. 

will let you know how it goes.


----------



## bamarob15

I smoked a cabbage Saturday. After I cored it, I filled it with bacon pieces and about 1.5 cups of melted butter. Wrapped it in foil and smoked it for 2.5 hours at 225. Turned out awesome!! I like the idea of onions and bbq sauce. Ill have to try that!


----------



## atomicsmoke

BamaRob15 said:


> Wrapped it in foil and smoked it



Nothing wrong with cooking in foil...but it ain't smoking.


----------



## bamarob15

atomicsmoke said:


> Nothing wrong with cooking in foil...but it ain't smoking.


Im new at this so any advice is appreciated. I would lose all my butter if it wasnt wrapped right? It turned out great but I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Foiling the meat (or cabbage in this case) will prevent smoke from reaching it.

Core on one side as per OP and stand up the cabbage with the core side up as in the pic above - so the "stuff" won't leak out.

You did nothing wrong...I am sure it tasted great.

Good luck!


----------



## bigcup

wow this soounds good and looks good,,,,,,like many others im sending my kids to the store for a head and some corn too........thanks for sharing


----------



## 801driver

That is what is so great about this site.  Post something you try, look for comments, most likely the next time you smoke the same item you have additional modifiactions to what you originally put together with all the suggestions.

We like the smoke, so will not be foiling, I will cut the core out deeper and try some small slits or small wedge cutts toward the outside to let a little more flavor get to the thicker parts.  I would think the butter would still have a hard time getting out to drip off the bottom (that was the top while growing), Just have to try and see.  Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## beerwagon

Good job, I will have to try and smoke a cabbage again. I was disappointed he first go round, needed to be exposed and not foiled up, going to put in alum pan to collect what ever drops out yet get the desired smoke I want. Maybe can dip cabbage in drippings.


----------



## 801driver

Or, if you peek to see what is going on, if the drippings are not too well done,I would suggest to think about taking the drippings (butter, bacon juice, bbq, rub stuff, onion juice, etc.) and pour back into the top again to recycle the best of the best of the good stuff then try dipping in what is left over at the last. 

See how this forums works? At least for me, every smoke is an experiment. Thats why we share.

Something I have hot seen addressed with smoking meat that I am starting to paying attention to is Density Altitude, in particular, AMBIANT HUMIDITY with all my smokes in all my devices for meats, ribs in particular, brisket, PB, chicken and fish..

As it stands now (I am retired and change to many other of my options frequently) I plan to smoke another cabbage tomorrow.  I have posted what I will do differently above and give it a try.  I do not plan on having saginificant drippings.  My firebox is directly below (2-3 ft) , so if I have butter/bacon drippings it will add to the smoke.  If it does not work out as planned, I will post my results and post what I might adjust next time.

Interestingly, with all the other cabbage posts here, I almost did not start this post because of so many other posts already here of cabbage.  I think my response will be the #22 comment.  Wow  This is a testimonial of continued sharing and keeping new information alive.  

801 Driver, I stall at 26 unless the density altitude (combination of temperature, air pressure, and Humidity) is different than standard conditions, and would suggest 94% nitro with current track conditions.. 

Keep on having fun.  If it ain't smoken, keep your eye on it, it might be broken.


----------



## 801driver

OK, doing my second one,been on about 45 min.  Made the center cut out larger and deeper,about 3/4 down.  Going to cook to IT 180+













IMG_20140910_204608669.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Sep 10, 2014






Just passing through IT of 160













IMG_20140910_213311797.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Sep 10, 2014






Just keeping an eye on it while doing some corn in the shuck and burgers on another grill.  I have nothing dripping out the bottom.  Adding a few more wood chunks.  Will post more later.


----------



## 801driver

Just took it off at 184 IT with the sensor tip angled down toward the middle.  Temp sensor almost fell out.  Will need to cool a little.  Most likely will only do a little taste tonight as late as it is and have more with some Cloverdale hotdogs tomorrow.  Nothing drained out the bottom, with the filling and about a 1/2 stick of butter.  The little crumpled foil ring I used to keep it upright did not seem to block much smoke, will see how much got through the outside leaves.













IMG_20140910_224842518.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Sep 10, 2014


----------



## driedstick

Looks great, let's see a plated shot with them dogs


----------



## 801driver

Wifey switched up on me, she pulled out some smoked ham and we shared the very last of the last tomato we had.  The cabbage was very good cut up and mixed with the stuffing.  I mixed up some of the smoked ham with the last few bites. Pretty good.  The cabbage was still a little more crunchy than I care for eating like this.  I will go to 190 IT on the next one.  We still will have to eat the rest of this one (choke it down?) first.  Naw, it is good, but we are always looking for perfection of our taste buds for the day.













IMG_20140911_195023865.jpg



__ 801driver
__ Sep 11, 2014






I was worried I was carving out too much of the center, but it was not too much.  Next time I will cut out the hard core and as I cut out more to make a larger cavity, I will put it in an aluminum pan and stir some of the left over filling, bacon, onions, Jeff's rub, and BBQ sauce and put it in the smoke for a little while to use it for topping also.  Also for "truth in advertising" I am right handed, next time I will also put my beer in the frosted A&W mug on the right side and drink the tea with my left hand, if I feel I need some.

Just having fun cooking outside.


----------

